# monarch ghost



## RMC (Aug 11, 2004)

has anybody gotten a ghost kit yet ?......I thought they arrived in the US already


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

They started shipping out of Toronto Yesterday to the distributors...

The distributation has already started...
Scott McKillop It's official: the ghost is leaving Toronto for places like FL, NJ, CT, TX, RI, Japan, Ottawa.
Mcdee


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

He says NJ??? I know where it is going to be....I'll have to pay them a visit!!!

Thanks for the "heads up"!

MMM


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

I'll be keeping my eyes peeled for the ghost at my Hobby store


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

No advanced sales notice by sellers on E-Bay.I guess there isn't a Ghost of a chance that they will list the Ghost kit until they receive it.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

I expect to hear from CultTVman this week:thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

Now that would be GREAT!!!!!!!!!!!!:woohoo:


----------



## Thunder Hawk (Jun 8, 2001)

I just paid fo my copy. :hat:
Kits should be shipping around the week of 6/20. 

very cool
GHB :thumbsup:


----------



## razorwyre1 (Jan 28, 2004)

Thunder Hawk said:


> I just paid fo my copy. :hat:
> Kits should be shipping around the week of 6/20.
> 
> very cool
> GHB :thumbsup:


ditto here! hurray! years of waiting nearly over!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

mcdougall said:


> I expect to hear from CultTVman this week:thumbsup:
> Mcdee


Yep!!!...Just paid for 3 from the C-Man:thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## MartinHatfield (Apr 11, 2004)

We are supposed to have them in our hands early today at AAA Hobbies in Marietta, GA. I cannot wait!!


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

mcdougall said:


> Yep!!!...Just paid for 3 from the C-Man:thumbsup:
> Mcdee


And I also got the email. Ordered 2 yesterday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

I have one on the way from Doll and Hobby Shop and another to be shipped on the 22nd from CultTVMan! Good times!


----------



## GordonMitchell (Feb 12, 2009)

I paid for mine with C tv when it was first anounced so I suppose he wont mail me for payment.....lol, but hopefully just send it out,no point in saying can't wait I'll have to as I live in Scotland and dont fancy taking Easy Jet to the States to pick one up....lol
cheers,and happy Ghost modelling guys,
Gordon M


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

It'll be well worth the wait Gordon! But I'm sure you know that. Monarch kits come out few and far between, but you couldnd ask for higher quality in a plastic kit. Well...I guess we could, But I'd be danged if I could figure out how to make a better kit. LOL. I'm broke from my last kit order and this money pit of a house I bought, ( a giant model kit, thats all it is , I keep telling myself. Just putty and paint and aftermarket parts...yea dats all) so I'll be waiting awhile myself.


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

I should have mine this afternoon from the Hobbystore by me


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

WOW! The Ghost is now listed on Bucwheat's page! 

http://www.bucwheat.com/2k11/2k11.htm


----------



## diamondj (Nov 16, 2009)

Just picked one up at my local hobby shop (Kenvil Hobbies in NJ) for $27.99. They had two. Well worth it just for the impressive base alone. It's a segment of an inner tower wall with stairs circling it. Molded in brown, the tower section is about 9.5 inches tall and maybe 40 degrees of the full circle a tower would be? 

The Ghost is molded in a light green plastic (you know that shade of green that looks like GID plastic but isn't?) on six sprue trees and is the typical flash free, crispness we've come to expect from Monarch. 

To me it still looks a bit more zombie than ghost but it's a very nice kit regardless.

Very much worth the wait in my opinion.....


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

I thought the ghost parts were a bit more greyish than greenish.
At least that is how mine looks to my eyes.


----------



## IanWilkinson (Apr 23, 2010)

i ordered mine from the USA!.. cost half the amount it is over here!..


----------



## Disco58 (Apr 10, 2011)

otto said:


> I'm broke from my last kit order and this money pit of a house I bought, (a giant model kit, that's all it is , I keep telling myself. Just putty and paint and aftermarket parts...yea dats all)


Wow, that's a truly brilliant analogy, I never looked at it that way!:thumbsup: So apparently the reason(s) I have zero desire to work on my house or do any modeling could be the same, but what...?


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

otto said:


> I'm broke from my last kit order and this money pit of a house I bought, ( a giant model kit, thats all it is , I keep telling myself. Just putty and paint and aftermarket parts...yea dats all) so I'll be waiting awhile myself.


Yep.
Nothing like working 1:1 scale 
That is why my actual modeling slows down in the summer. Too much going on with the house.
This summer is a new roof, some window sills, replacing one window, replacing the back door.
Not to mention the interior painting, and the yard work.
After a day of working full scale, not much interest in working on smaller scale stuff.


----------



## longbox (Nov 4, 2007)

IanWilkinson said:


> i ordered mine from the USA!.. cost half the amount it is over here!..


Yup I'll second that, mine's on the way (soon I hope!)


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

OK all! So who's got the Ghost now? I can't believe nobody has posted the ghost yet???????? WHAT'S UP WITH DAT???????? I guess I won't get mine till I come back after next week! Sad, just sad!


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

I got the notice from MEGAHobby that my Ghost plus others were shipped this afternoon.:woohoo:


~RK~


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

The Good Folks at Canada Post have been locked out...
Perfect....Just perfect....I still await the Ghost 
Maybe next week:thumbsup: 
Mcdee


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

Chinxy said:


> OK all! So who's got the Ghost now? I can't believe nobody has posted the ghost yet???????? WHAT'S UP WITH DAT???????? I guess I won't get mine till I come back after next week! Sad, just sad!


I got mine last week.
I posted pics on the Monarch FB page.


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

TAY666 said:


> I got mine last week.
> I posted pics on the Monarch FB page.


Can I have the link? I can't find it.


----------



## azdacuda (May 7, 2008)

I just picked up mine from my local Hobby Shop Andy's Hobby Headquarters here in Glendale Az, he just got off the truck. What a great kit!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Here is what Tay posted...









This is absolute torture
Mcdee


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

mcdougall said:


> This is absolute torture


:tongue: ^ That's what the Ghost said. ^ :tongue:


~RK~


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

I want my Ghost!!!!!!!!:beatdeadhorse:


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

I have two ghosts and one problem.They are being held Hostage in the MRS car till she gets home.


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

Roy Kirchoff said:


> :tongue: ^ That's what the Ghost said. ^ :tongue:
> 
> 
> ~RK~


 
LOL!!!!! Thanks Roy, almost spit my coffee on that one!


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

wolfman66 said:


> I have two ghosts and one problem.They are being held Hostage in the MRS car till she gets home.


There may be a jobs that need to be done list on the door lock which prevents the lock from opening before the jobs get done!

Mine is coming from Cult and hopefully soon, possibly as early as Saturday as central FL is not too far from Atlanta. Along with it are a Pilgrim Observer photo-etch set and latest issue of Scif and Fantasy Modeler. It is possible, highly likely in fact, that the Ghost could take over the work bench for the next week of two. And I do need to get some models completed, four or five in work but nothing truly completed since the Fest. I am not meeting my two or so a month goal for the year at this time.

Bob K.


----------



## Disco58 (Apr 10, 2011)

wolfman66 said:


> I have two ghosts and one problem.They are being held Hostage in the MRS car till she gets home.


Let's hope the weather in Spain is mild and there's no heat build up in the Mrs. car!


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

I honestly have to say this is one HELL OF A KIT!The wait was long but Monarch really put out a great kit for us all!:thumbsup:


----------



## iriseye (Sep 21, 2010)

Got mine this morning. The plastic on the Ghost itself is somewhat translucent. Hmmm. Lighting possibilities present.


----------



## Bogey W. Heels (Jul 10, 2009)

I walked into my local hobby shop today, to order it and leave a deposit, and there were six of them there already! I'll pick mine up tomorrrow.


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

Got the noticed today that the Ghost and The Tholian Web Enterprise shipped today:woohoo: sooooooooooooooo! Will they come in time before I leave??????????? Boggles the mind!
I leave 5am Saturday morning!


----------



## Spockr (Sep 14, 2009)

Mine arrived today and its a beauty. Its the same light greenish/grey and brown like the others I've seen posted here. Looks like there is only one color mix showing up so far (Sinbad had two different color variations)

I noticed that the copyright date stamped on the base is '2009'. Loooooooooooooooooooong time comin but worth the wait.

Agreeing with Iriseye that the translucent plastic brings up some cool lighting opportunities. It will be fun seeing all ideas that arise for doing this baby up. Every time Monarch puts out a new kit I think about how lucky we are to have them.

Thanks Scott and Co.
:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Regards,
MattL


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

Mine's at home, I'm at work.  

~RK~


----------



## iriseye (Sep 21, 2010)

*Spockr* posted:



> the translucent plastic brings up some cool lighting opportunities.


I found that shifting (blinking) leds in the Alien I built brought up a sense of movement. (Don't remember if I posted the video)

I'm thinking of doing the same on this kit.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Got my first one Tuesday afternoon while I was at work...prepaid 3 years ago from Doll & Hobby...Frank and company are right on top of things and Scott, Jeff, and Gary have another hit on their hands!


----------



## PF Flyer (Jun 24, 2008)

Got mine today. Megahobby service is spot on. It's been said before, but from the box to the design, to the instructions, to the parts, these are some of the best plastic kits on the market. The Ghost is even more Aurora-like than some of the actual Aurora re-pops. Not sure when I'll get started on mine, but it won't be long.


----------



## Parts Pit Mike (Jan 3, 2001)

On the shelves in my LHS ..here in Toronto. Only 3 left as of Friday Jul 24.


----------



## frankenstyrene (Oct 5, 2006)

What the heck is up with the Ghost kit?!? Man, these delays... 

(I keed, I keed)

Mine should be here tomorrow.


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

diamondj said:


> The Ghost is molded in a light green plastic (you know that shade of green that looks like GID plastic but isn't?)





TAY666 said:


> I thought the ghost parts were a bit more greyish than greenish.
> At least that is how mine looks to my eyes.


 
I'm calling it a Ghostly blue . 


~RK~


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

Well I'm blue now! The Ghost didn't come today and I leave 8am tomorrow. He will probably come tomorrow.:freak:


----------



## tr7nut (Apr 18, 1999)

*Some People!!*

The guy that orders plastics at my LHS is ON VACATION the very week THE GHOST gets realeased!! I WANT IT NOW!!!


----------



## Tim Casey (Dec 4, 2004)

Got mine yesterday from Megahobby. Very niiice......:thumbsup:


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

I just ordered two more ghosts from megahobby on their ebay name:thumbsup:


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

At long last!! I finally got my 2 from MegaHobby. And well worth the wait. This kit is a masterpiece and I'm very thankful to Scott and the effort he put behind getting us this great kit. I'm not about to start badgering and whining for the next Gorgo release. It will be out when it comes out. It would be totally unfair to start with asking for Gorgo already when there isn't even a spec of dust on the Ghost kit.
I'm very happy and satisfied.


----------



## RMC (Aug 11, 2004)

got my two from steve over at CULTTVMAN.com.....awesome kit ,....truly destined to be a classic one day with its AURORA STYLING


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

So when do you think Gorgo will be out?


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Jimmy B said:


> So when do you think Gorgo will be out?


I read somewhere towards the end of this year:dude:


----------



## RMC (Aug 11, 2004)

I wonder what happened to the "SPACE SUIT" monarch was gonna do ???


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Jimmy B said:


> So when do you think Gorgo will be out?




The Moon Suit is still on the burners, (a lot of tooling issues)
Just not the front ones right now...Gorgo will be next and then the Cyclops:thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

It's a Start baby!:dude:

Thank ya!Thank ya very much!:dude:


----------



## PRE-SCENES 2 (Aug 16, 2005)

Thanks Y'all, for sharing your kits received and the stories behind them.
Just biding the time til I get mine! 

Sooo looking forward to GORGO and CYCLOPS!


----------



## PRE-SCENES 2 (Aug 16, 2005)

mcdougall said:


> The Moon Suit is still on the burners, (a lot of tooling issues)


Ya might wanna double check with Scott on that. Last I heard it was a "No Go"!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

I'll do that :thumbsup:
It has been a while since we talked about that kit...
...I'd sure like to see it done...but right now the line up
he has planned is pretty impressive:thumbsup:
Cheers
Mcdee


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

I had posted this message before, Scott is releasing one new kit per year or try to, thats all the info I have.

Randy


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

mcdougall said:


> The Moon Suit is still on the burners, (a lot of tooling issues)
> Just not the front ones right now...Gorgo will be next and then the Cyclops:thumbsup:
> Mcdee




I feel sorry for anyone who was looking forward to the Moon Suit (I'd buy it too) but that's what I wanted to hear. 

Looking forward to Gorgo.......but it's the Cyclops I really, really want.


----------



## AZbuilder (Jul 16, 1999)

*Monarch Ghost*

My B-day is next week, and I have been dropping hints and uprightly saying I wanted this kit. Well we shall see.


----------



## BrianM (Dec 3, 1998)

...mine should arrive Mon from Mega. Love that base, gonna take some pix of it with Nossy and Drac...


----------



## John Galt (Nov 23, 2001)

Has the Ghost shown up at any Hobby Shops in Toronto? I feel like going for a drive. Anybody? Anybody? Bueller?

Thank You:wave:


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

PRE-SCENES 2 said:


> Ya might wanna double check with Scott on that. Last I heard it was a "No Go"!


I talked with Scott today about the Moon Suit and Jekyll/Hyde kits and here is his response...
Hi Denis


re: moonsuit. This is slated for 2014. The cyclops is our new kit for 2012, and our kit for 2013 is our #2 in the Adventure Series (or else it wouldn't be much of a series with just Sinbad). The actual subject of 2013 is under lock and key until the first test shot is received. Then the moon suit.

As for Jekyll and Count Dracula, you can imagine the "all caps fury" that goes unleashed everytime the test shots and mock up box are displayed. Perhaps someone else will pick up that torch in the short term but it is not a priority for Monarch. Not to say that it is a cancelled project. Just not a priority. But not cancelled. How's that?

Scott



So as Randy already stated...1 kit per year (except for this year Ghost/Gorgo).. with the Moon suit still on the burners :thumbsup:
...and 2013 will be the second kit in the adventure series...What 
will it be???....Only Time will tell
Hope you all find this news encouraging....I do :thumbsup:
Cheers
Denis


----------



## Solium (Apr 24, 2005)

Is this a glow kit? The base is dark brown all the other parts look like glow plastic. Very pale white/green.


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

Not glow but very, very cool!


----------



## Solium (Apr 24, 2005)

Hunch said:


> Not glow but very, very cool!


Thanks for clarifying that for me. :thumbsup:


----------



## Thunder Hawk (Jun 8, 2001)

Picked up my Ghost kit today from the P.O.

*AWESOME KIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

This is going to become a classic kit. :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Monarch got it right. I'm going to enjoy showing this off next to my Forgotten Prisoner.

Thanks for a great kit. It was worth the wait.

Cheers.
GHB :wave:


----------



## david-5877 (Mar 14, 2000)

Got my kits Saturday. Great kit with great fit, but I thought it was to have mini story board with it, or did that get phased out.


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

david-5877 said:


> Got my kits Saturday. Great kit with great fit, but I thought it was to have mini story board with it, or did that get phased out.


I think you can find that mini story the original one in the pages of Warren Creepy or Errie mags.:dude:


----------



## frankenstyrene (Oct 5, 2006)

Got mine today too. Absolutely fantastic kit! Fit is as good as you'd want all over and the detail is great. Already got mine basecoated and ready to drybrush. 

Should we have a subfolder just for the WIPs and buildups that are going to start pouring in any day now?!?


----------



## dklange (Apr 25, 2009)

The UPS guy was just here and dropped off a box with my Ghost kits in it!! The kit looks well thought out as usual and certainly looks to be another fun build!:thumbsup: - Denis


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

mcdougall said:


> I talked with Scott today about the Moon Suit and Jekyll/Hyde kits and here is his response...
> Hi Denis
> 
> 
> ...



Wonder what no.2 in the Adventure series is. Quite a few mythological creatures to choose from.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

mcdougall said:


> I talked with Scott today about the Moon Suit and Jekyll/Hyde kits and here is his response...
> Hi Denis
> 
> 
> ...




Time to start speculating about no.2!


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

I picked up one at my LHS this weekend, but he had about 6 in stock. I didn't want to be greedy, particularly if others are still waiting. If he's still got some left in a week or two, I'll buy a second one. 

I am planning to buy a few, and I'm with those who hope for a glow edition. 

Still waiting for cool built-ups to be posted. Gary's take is really cool, and of course we all remember the great WIPs posted a year or so ago by Buzz.


----------



## NTRPRZ (Feb 23, 1999)

Got mine (and Uncle Martin's spaceship) today from CultTVman. I did a little test fitting and found literally nothing to complain about. Problem is I've got a bunch of other kits waiting (Zorro, Nosferatu, Sinbad, etc.) and so I probably won't get to this until I retire. Heck it took me 14 months to finish Frankenstein.

One thing. Is the "ghost" supposed to be the same entity as the "forgotten prisoner"? I figure he's the spirit of the skeleton down in the dungeon. 

It's also about time for someone to write a history of this poor fellow and how he was condemned.


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

A quote about the origins from this thread.

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/newreply.php?do=newreply&p=1994063



docplastic said:


> Bill Silverstein, Aurora's advertising manager and the originator of the Aurora Universal Movies monster line, came up with the idea of creating a series of models in conjunction with Warren Magazines' popular horror magazines, such as "Famous Monsters." Silverstein thought that kids were fascinated with skeletons; so the basic idea was to make a skeleton model. The model was made first and released in 1967. Then to promote sales of the model, Warren's "Creepy" magazine carried a story in its August, 1970, issue. It's about two feuding medieval lords who manage to do each other in. The Aurora-Warren partnership for this proposed line of monster models ended with just the Forgotten Prisoner, but later picked-up with another one-shot connection: Vamparilla in 1971.


This should clear things up. 

~RK~


----------



## Solium (Apr 24, 2005)

I am sure this was mentioned before but I like all the little details on the instruction sheet. The swatch of real color behind every color printed by name and the retro "Use Glue For Plastic Kits" box graphic, that looks like it came from a 60's model kit.


----------



## longbox (Nov 4, 2007)

Wahay!!!!
Got mine this morning in the UK, absolutely awesome kit :thumbsup:

LB


----------



## frankenstyrene (Oct 5, 2006)

Probably my warped imagination but the Ghost's general features bear a striking resemblance to Rick Baker's.


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

Irrefutable proof! The Forgotten Prisoners story.

http://www.comiccollectorlive.com/LiveData/Issue.aspx?id=b77c50d0-b185-4f40-8759-8edb80949bd3


~RK~


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

I've got that issue and it's not a bad story...:thumbsup:


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Mine arrived yesterday from Cult along with a couple of other things. I opened it and it does look like a nice kit. It may go on the bench very quickly if I can find room! Mine apparently got lost on that conveyor belt for a couple of days at the Orlando post office depot but it made it to the house yesterday.

Bob K.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

frankenstyrene said:


> Probably my warped imagination but the Ghost's general features bear a striking resemblance to Rick Baker's.



And the singer from Metallica.


----------



## IanWilkinson (Apr 23, 2010)

My Ghost came a few days ago... THEN!!!!!.... i got a mail from MIM saying a 2nd had been shipped?????????.......mmmmm i thought and mailed em back saying i had cancelled teh order months ago.. but they still sent it out to me...


----------



## BrianM (Dec 3, 1998)

...gotr mine on Monday from Mega. Nice kit! Love the fit and cplastic colors. I mighttry painting him totally in glow paint. Why dry brush a ghost? The base is cool, and that owl may go on Batman's tree base.

I got two instruction sheets in my box, does that make it collectible? ...guess not since I opened it...


----------



## Solium (Apr 24, 2005)

BrianM said:


> ...gotr mine on Monday from Mega. Nice kit! Love the fit and cplastic colors. I mighttry painting him totally in glow paint. Why dry brush a ghost? The base is cool, and that owl may go on Batman's tree base.
> 
> I got two instruction sheets in my box, does that make it collectible? ...guess not since I opened it...


Funny I was thinking of using the owl for my Batman kit too. (Since its missing that piece)

I like the idea of a totally glow prisoner. It would contrast well with the dungeon wall. Do they make glow spray paint?


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

I picked one up today at my LHS - it is a great kit!!!!! The nostalgia of the box is almost overwhelming! Test fitted some parts together and the fit is really good. Thanks Scott!! It was worth the wait!!!!!
Steve


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Solium said:


> I like the idea of a totally glow prisoner.


Me too, particularly with *blue* glow plastic instead of the "traditional" greenish-yellow.


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

I cant wait for Monarch to do the ghost in Glow edtion:thumbsup:


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

@ Solium ("I like the idea of a totally glow prisoner. It would contrast well with the dungeon wall. Do they make glow spray paint?")

I found glow spray paint at my local Ace Hardware store, and I found colored glow paint at my local art supply shop. Shop around via phone and see what you can find!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

wolfman66 said:


> I cant wait for Monarch to do the ghost in Glow edtion:thumbsup:


Yes Danny...Scott said if the initial sales of the Ghost went ok...then he'd make a bunch of Glow Ghost kits...
Well they did better than 'OK'...They sold out in just over a week...
That's not to say they'll be here in 2011...
stock is sold, but the hobby stores have to sell theirs too.Plus the hobby distributors have to express some interest in the idea, before any production plans are made. So , Like Nosferatu, a Glow version might evolve about a year after the first relese... maybe in 2012...
Cheers
Denis


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Schweet! So like my Nossy, two regular versions and one "Frightening Lightning" version! :thumbsup:


----------



## Disco58 (Apr 10, 2011)

Solium said:


> I like the idea of a totally glow prisoner. It would contrast well with the dungeon wall. Do they make glow spray paint?


Delta Ceramcoat has a glow paint (and I think in different colors), available at Hobby Lobby, Michael's, Ben Franklin, etc. At our HL, for whatever reason, it's not with the rest of the Ceramcoat, Folk Art, etc craft paint. I don't think it's even in the same aisle, but maybe the next one over. The pigment in the craft paints is a little heavy, but they will spray with either Liquitex airbrush medium or a little Future. Aircraft modelers use it because the normal greenish/yellow glow paint is a dead on color for aircraft strip formation lights.


----------



## AZbuilder (Jul 16, 1999)

*No Ghost for Me*

I was informed by my wife last night that I am not getting the Ghost for my birthday today. But, instead I am getting the Pegasus Area 51 U.F.O.. I can hope for the future(sigh) 

AZmodeler
John Davis


*Let Your Imagination Soar*


----------



## Moonman27 (Aug 26, 2008)

RMC said:


> I wonder what happened to the "SPACE SUIT" monarch was gonna do ???


Yeah,Me too. I would REALLY like to see that one!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Did you guys read post #68 ?
Mcdee


----------



## razorwyre1 (Jan 28, 2004)

im forcing myself to finish the half-done projects before i start on the ghost.

my plan for the ghost is to attempt to paint him in negative, that is with the look of a photographic negative, in fluorescent blue and white. 
(ive just painted a number of halloween masks in fluorescent colors with hard black shading, and i want to play with the colors a bit more.)
i hope for a glow ghost fairly soon, after my experiments with the glow big franky.


----------

